
Ask HN: How to safely backup TOTP codes? - max_
Hi,<p>I use Google Authenticator for a lot of services.
But in an event that my phone gets stolen, damaged etc,
I Think I will lose permanent access to most of these accounts.<p>How do I safely backup the secrets of several accounts
on my mobile device that create the TOTP codes?<p>How do I prevent such a disaster?<p>Google has no default feature to back up TOTP secrets, could it because they think it is a bad idea?
======
stephenr
If you're using iOS, I'd suggest OTP Auth -
[http://cooperrs.de/otpauth.html](http://cooperrs.de/otpauth.html)

It allows exporting a password protected file with your otp secrets etc.
Similarly it can sync (with password) your secrets between iOS devices via
iCloud.

Not affiliated, just a happy user.

Edit:obviously you'd need to setup each one again in the new app the first
time, you could use GA to login, then toggle 2fa off/on to trigger a new setup
process and scan the barcode with OTP Auth app.

------
camkego
Print the QR codes that you use to setup a new service with authenticator,
then you can use the printed QR code later if you lose your phone.

